
Hang onto your graphics cards, as cryptocurrency mining spikes GPUs prices - theandrewbailey
http://www.pcgamer.com/hang-onto-your-graphics-cards-as-cryptocurrency-mining-spikes-gpus-prices/
======
kicarus
Watch Nvidia and others start pushing the Ethereum community to remain on
proof of work, instead of moving to proof of stake.

